# erecta rack



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

We do allot of cabinets & we spray lacquer. We took the plunge & bought 2 of the Erectarack pro series 10. My guys were so impressed I just ordered an additional set. They really worked great for us and doing cabinets


----------



## wje (Apr 11, 2009)

What a world of difference! 

Looks awesome Aaron.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Nice looking work Aaron. Anything that makes it easier and better soon pays for itself.


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

I thought they seemed to much like Legos but the guys loved them


----------



## benthepainter (Jun 17, 2011)

Gday Aaron 


Awsome Work plus love your new setup


----------



## TERRY365PAINTER (Jul 26, 2009)

I love them , I need another set. 
also like the door rake painter, but with
that system ,you can dry both sides . 
but 1250. or more for a set.


----------



## Lambrecht (Feb 8, 2010)

Get some 5' poles it will almost double the amount of material you can dry.


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

Great work Aaron! About how many doors and how many drawers did you have? How many man hours? If you don't mind. The lacquer must help with turnaround time. After my last WB cabinets job I'm thinking of going lacquer or conversion varnish.


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

TERRY365PAINTER said:


> I love them , I need another set.
> also like the door rake painter, but with
> that system ,you can dry both sides .
> but 1250. or more for a set.


Do you mean you're able to do both sides of cabinets doors or regular doors? I have the ones you screw into both ends of the regular door and spray flat, doing all sides and stacking them. Just picked up 15 pairs for our last job. Really saved on floor space.


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Damon T said:


> Great work Aaron! About how many doors and how many drawers did you have? How many man hours? If you don't mind. The lacquer must help with turnaround time. After my last WB cabinets job I'm thinking of going lacquer or conversion varnish.


I don't remember how many doors & drawers?? Sorry  But we had 8 man days on the project. 3 men day 1 & 2. 2 men the last day putting everything back together


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

TERRY365PAINTER said:


> I love them , I need another set.
> also like the door rake painter, but with
> that system ,you can dry both sides .
> but 1250. or more for a set.


No!! Only $300. 3 sets work perfect for most cabinet jobs
http://www.erecta-rack.com/products.php


----------

